# Beautiful Tabby Mommy



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

My four little fosters won't be here much longer... two have been "spoken for" and the other two are getting alot of viewings. Since they will be out and about with my other 5 soon, my org. called me with a desperate plea to take a beautiful brown tabby mommy...she is very very young, and pregnant herself. She is at another foster home right now, we want her vet checked to make sure she is in fact pregnant, and then she will come to me to have her babies... I'm so excited!! Apparently she is just a love muffin... I will post pics as soon as I get her!! :heart


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It must break your heart to care for them and then have to let them go! I'll be looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

My little tortie Scarlett just left for her new home...YAY!!

Also... little furry Tara....is not a Tara... *HE* is now Bear !!! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That is an easy mistake to make!  I'm glad Scarlett has her own home now!


----------

